# Feces material in Urine



## tdenton (Jul 3, 2013)

Cannot find a code for this - please someone help>


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 3, 2013)

Look in the documentation to see if this is due to a fistula, or query the provider, then code the fistula or other symptoms, fecaluria is not a codeable term.


----------



## ajgibson (Jul 3, 2013)

791.9 is for other findings on exam of urine...

Amanda Gibson, CPC-A


----------



## caprikorn84 (Jul 6, 2013)

791.9  -  agreed


----------

